# Won't drink water after IV??



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Dogs aren't really like us so they only drink when they feel thirsty.. I'm inclined to say (can't be sure though!) that the IVs did a good job at hydrating him.. Maybe wait another half day before worrying


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I would also wait a bit, Sadie never took a drink after surgery until Saturday Night almost a day later, she never went to the bathroom until Monday, so I would say give him some time, he'll be OK


----------



## Yarra girl (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi - hoping Enzo has had a good drink by now and that he just had no need to drink because he was so well hydrated. 
I just read back over most of his updates, and though he had more D than V (vomiting) just wondering whether he could have a sore throat ..... Is he eating much yet? I know when I have a sore throat water does not feel good. 
Hope it's over soon, and the fact he has some energy back is a good sign 
Wishing you a good sleep and recharge tonight


----------

